# Thermal paste on chipset heatsink?



## Robert P (Aug 29, 2015)

Is there any reason you can't/shouldn't use the same thermal paste on a chipset heatsink that you use for the cpu heatsink?


----------



## porterjw (Aug 29, 2015)

Nope.


----------



## beers (Aug 29, 2015)

imsati said:


> Nope.


Pretty much this.  In a lot of cases it's a huge improvement especially if you have something like the horrible pink pad on the chipset heatsink.


----------



## Okedokey (Aug 29, 2015)

I did recently on a friends T5400 which has both a north and south bridge.  Gently scrubbed way the crap on there and added new paste.  I am OCD though!


----------



## Geoff (Aug 29, 2015)

You need thermal paste to properly dissipate the heat, and there is no problem using the same type of paste on both.


----------



## Okedokey (Aug 29, 2015)

I apply thermal paste before putting on condom..... proof


----------



## Foxer (Sep 21, 2015)

I apply a small drop on the area then place on a nylon glove and spreading the paste with my finger.


----------



## porterjw (Sep 21, 2015)

Foxer said:


> I apply a small drop on the area then place on a nylon glove and spreading the paste with my finger.



Which may actually do more harm than good.

The hands-down best way to apply TC is to place on in the center of an already-installed CPU and gently place the HSF on top of it, locking it down as per the directions for that particular model. The weight of the HSF and pressure from locking it down will evenly spread the TC.


----------



## StrangleHold (Sep 21, 2015)

I've done every which way possible over the years. The best way if you use the right amount (small grain of rice). Like said, put it in the middle of the CPU and let the heat sink spread it. Spreading it before you put on the heat sink will work, done it many times with no temp difference. But you take a chance of getting a air bubble, which it really doesn't like.


----------



## Okedokey (Sep 21, 2015)

Im yet to try sanding back the heat spreader using glass and fine paper, i might try that and get that copper mirror finish and see what the difference is.


----------



## StrangleHold (Sep 21, 2015)

We use to have polishing contest to see who could do the best and flattest. Usually it was just a few deg. but would help if you was really cracking it up. A lot of the old Athlons didn't even have a spreader. God thinking about it I might still have a few of the old super 7 boards in a box somewhere.


----------



## Okedokey (Sep 21, 2015)

Yes, putting heat sink straight on a die(s) is a bit of a stressful situation


----------



## StrangleHold (Sep 21, 2015)

Use to be fun. PCI bus wasn't locked down, no voltage control and no unlocked multipliers. Cant remember if Intel did but AMD you could use a small wire and connect some pins on the K5/6 and early Athlons and unlock the voltage or change the multipliers. You was the man if you got 50mhz overclock.


----------



## Okedokey (Sep 21, 2015)

Graphite pencils out... !


----------



## Jiniix (Sep 21, 2015)

I use Noctua thermalpaste on my P8P67 because why not


----------



## Geoff (Sep 21, 2015)

Jiniix said:


> I use Noctua thermalpaste on my P8P67 because why not


Same. Noctua NH1 and D15!


----------



## Jiniix (Sep 21, 2015)

D14...


----------



## Jamebonds1 (Oct 21, 2015)

No, you should not using silver thermal paste on die as it they are not meant for die chip.  Plus, it is hard to wash off grease from die and it is not good.  Die chip are fragle.  I recommend to using silicone thermal paste since those chipset does not using a lot of power like CPU.  Plus, they are easy to wash off and most newer laptop are now under 100 watt.


----------



## Geoff (Oct 21, 2015)

Jamebonds1 said:


> No, you should not using silver thermal paste on die as it they are not meant for die chip.  Plus, it is hard to wash off grease from die and it is not good.  Die chip are fragle.  I recommend to using silicone thermal paste since those chipset does not using a lot of power like CPU.  Plus, they are easy to wash off and most newer laptop are now under 100 watt.


First, the OP never said he was using silver thermal paste.  Second, the OP is talking about putting it on the heatspreader, not the die itself.  Third, it's not hard to clean thermal paste.


----------



## Jamebonds1 (Oct 21, 2015)

Geoff said:


> First, the OP never said he was using silver thermal paste.  Second, the OP is talking about putting it on the heatspreader, not the die itself.  Third, it's not hard to clean thermal paste.


Yes he does.  He have newer motherboard than first gen i7, so most stock heatsink has silver thermal paste.  Yes he is talk about put on die for chipset.  Also, yes it is hard to clean silver thermal paste with correct fuild.


----------



## Geoff (Oct 21, 2015)

Jamebonds1 said:


> Yes he does.  He have newer motherboard than first gen i7, so most stock heatsink has silver thermal paste.  Yes he is talk about put on die for chipset.  Also, yes it is hard to clean silver thermal paste with correct fuild.


He does not mention silver thermal paste anywhere.  There is no problem using the same thermal paste that you use on a CPU, also on a chipset heatsink, which was his question.


----------



## Jamebonds1 (Oct 21, 2015)

Geoff said:


> He does not mention silver thermal paste anywhere.  There is no problem using the same thermal paste that you use on a CPU, also on a chipset heatsink, which was his question.


Yes, there is issue.  Silver thermal paste had destroyed die on GPU.  That is my better guess what type of thermal paste he might have because most new stock CPU heatsink come with silver thermal paste.


----------



## beers (Oct 21, 2015)

Jamebonds1 said:


> Yes, there is issue.  Silver thermal paste had destroyed die on GPU.  That is my better guess what type of thermal paste he might have because most new stock CPU heatsink come with silver thermal paste.


Arctic Silver was around before heatspreaders were implemented (such as, socket A/370).

Clearly you have no idea what you're talking about.


----------



## Jamebonds1 (Oct 21, 2015)

beers said:


> Arctic Silver was around before heatspreaders were implemented (such as, socket A/370).
> 
> Clearly you have no idea what you're talking about.


Yes I do.  Stop argument with me please.  Why do I found silver thermal in my stock heatsink.


----------



## Geoff (Oct 21, 2015)

beers said:


> Arctic Silver was around before heatspreaders were implemented (such as, socket A/370).
> 
> Clearly you have no idea what you're talking about.


Agreed.  And AGAIN James, you keep mentioning silver, yet it has not been referenced.  He may very well use something similar to Noctua NT-H1, which is non-conductive.


----------



## Jamebonds1 (Oct 21, 2015)

Geoff said:


> Agreed.  And AGAIN James, you keep mentioning silver, yet it has not been referenced.  He may very well use something similar to Noctua NT-H1, which is non-conductive.


Again, why I have silver thermal paste on my first i3 stock heatsink?


----------



## Geoff (Oct 21, 2015)

Jamebonds1 said:


> Again, why I have silver thermal paste on my first i3 stock heatsink?


Why does that matter?  The OP asked if he can use the same thermal paste on a CPU and chipset.  There are many different kinds of thermal paste out there, not all contain silver.


----------



## Jamebonds1 (Oct 21, 2015)

Geoff said:


> Why does that matter?  The OP asked if he can use the same thermal paste on a CPU and chipset.  There are many different kinds of thermal paste out there, not all contain silver.


That is what they on when out of box.


----------



## Geoff (Oct 21, 2015)

Jamebonds1 said:


> That is what they on when out of box.


That's what who's on?  Your reply had nothing to do with my post.


----------



## Okedokey (Oct 21, 2015)

You cannot just claim stuff James.  You make assertions without any back up.  Most stock heatsinks ive seen use garbage TIM, sometimes pads.  Secondly it doesn't really matter whether he is considering the TIM on the heatspreader or heatsink as the point remains, replacing TIM on these devices is a good idea.


----------



## Jamebonds1 (Oct 21, 2015)

Geoff said:


> That's what who's on?  Your reply had nothing to do with my post.


Yes, my reply has something to do with your post.  Again, why do I see silver thermal paste are on heatsink when I unboxed from old i3?



Okedokey said:


> You cannot just claim stuff James.  You make assertions without any back up.  Most stock heatsinks ive seen use garbage TIM, sometimes pads.  Secondly it doesn't really matter whether he is considering the TIM on the heatspreader or heatsink as the point remains, replacing TIM on these devices is a good idea.



Lol nope, they are not garbage because it is silver thermal paste.


----------



## Geoff (Oct 22, 2015)

Jamebonds1 said:


> Again, why do I see silver thermal paste are on heatsink when I unboxed from old i3?


You know that thermal paste can be gray without necessarily meaning it has silver right?  Where exactly does it say silver?  I'm not saying it doesn't contain silver, as most do, but just because it's gray doesn't mean it does.  It also has nothing to do with the OP, because you can replace the thermal paste with a variety of compounds.



Jamebonds1 said:


> Lol nope, they are not garbage because it is silver thermal paste.


Not all thermal paste is equal.  The included thermal pads are decent for the stock cooler, but when you want better cooling you should replace it with higher quality thermal paste.  The silver and other compounds are generally in lower quantities on the stock thermal pads.


----------



## Jamebonds1 (Oct 22, 2015)

Geoff said:


> You know that thermal paste can be gray without necessarily meaning it has silver right?  Where exactly does it say silver?  I'm not saying it doesn't contain silver, as most do, but just because it's gray doesn't mean it does.  It also has nothing to do with the OP, because you can replace the thermal paste with a variety of compounds.
> 
> 
> Not all thermal paste is equal.  The included thermal pads are decent for the stock cooler, but when you want better cooling you should replace it with higher quality thermal paste.  The silver and other compounds are generally in lower quantities on the stock thermal pads.



Show me evidence, otherwise this is another annoying point it out chat.


----------



## Geoff (Oct 22, 2015)

Jamebonds1 said:


> Show me evidence, otherwise this is another annoying point it out chat.


----------



## Jamebonds1 (Oct 22, 2015)

I meant an gray thermal paste called "False silver thermal paste"


----------



## beers (Oct 22, 2015)

Clearly some people have flawed ideas of computing.

OP, you are completely fine using that thermal paste on the chipset, presuming the heatsink is not soldered/epoxied on already and has a retention mechanism.


----------

